# kontakt probleme



## Gerd1994 (23 Juli 2009)

Hallo 
ich habe eine Zweihandsicherheitsschaltung für Pressen aufgebaut.
Habe nun folgendes problem.
Durch verschiedene Funktionen konnte ich nicht direkt mit den Zweihandbedienstellen auf mein Sicherheitsrelais(Telemecanique XPS BC) fahren.
Habe also noch vier Siemensschütze dazwischen.
Die Anlage steht nun vor Ort und funktioniert nicht richtig.
Habe mir einen Versuchsaufbau mit den gleichen Bausteinen gemacht und festgestellt dass ich mit den Kontakten der Relais eine zu große Zeitverzögerung habe .Zweihandcontrol darf nur max 0,5s haben.

Habe schon mal was von Relais mit Sprungkontakten gehört.

Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen.


----------



## Sockenralf (23 Juli 2009)

Hallo,

wie darf man sich den Aufbau denn vorstellen?

Die Zweihand-Taster schalten Relais, und einige der Relais-Kontakte gehen dann auf die Eingänge des Zweihand-Relais?


MfG


----------



## jabba (23 Juli 2009)

Für die Schaltung würde ich gerne mal eine Berechnung in Sistema sehen.

Wie hast du das denn Sicher hinbekommen ?
Warum und wofür sind die Schütze davor.

Kanst du mal die Schaltung hier reinstellen.


----------



## Sockenralf (23 Juli 2009)

jabba schrieb:


> Wie hast du das denn Sicher hinbekommen ?


 

Hallo,

mir schwant fürchterliches 



MfGG


----------



## Gerd1994 (24 Juli 2009)

genau so wurde es konstruiert


----------



## jabba (24 Juli 2009)

von wem ? vom Mechanikkonstrukteuer


----------



## Gerd1994 (24 Juli 2009)

Ja ich weiß schon,daß man mit den Tastern direkt auf das Zweihandrelais verdrahten sollte.Die Anlage steht jetzt aber in einer etwas gefährlichen Gegend,sodaß man nicht unbedingt einen Service Man da hin schicken will.(Asien)Suche desshalb eine einfach Lösung bei der man nicht die komplette Anlage umverdrahten muß.


----------



## jabba (24 Juli 2009)

Gerd1994 schrieb:


> .Die Anlage steht jetzt aber in einer etwas gefährlichen Gegend


 
Klar, da steht ja eure Maschine *ROFL*.

Wenn du in beiden Tasterpfaden den gleichen Aufbau hast, müßte das doch trotzdem innerhalb der Zeit klappen.
Früher gabs es mal welche mit 1s, vieleicht hat ein Hersteller so etwas noch, ist dann aber nicht nach der aktuellen Norm.


----------



## Steve81 (24 Juli 2009)

Also ich würde den hinschicken, der es verbrochen, äh ich meine "konstruiert", hat!


----------



## Rudi (24 Juli 2009)

Hoffentlich plant nicht schon jemand ein sicheres Auto.
Das muß dann bestimmt in der Garage bleiben.


----------



## Sockenralf (24 Juli 2009)

Hallo,

spontaner Einfall ohne Rücksicht auf Sicherheit, Normen etc:

Tausche das Zweihand-Relais gegen eine kleine Sicherheits-SPS, die entsprechend programmiert ist (Easy, Pluto etc.)


----------

